# Who says thoroughbreds can't buck?? *overload*



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh that is cute! I love the bay.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh Excel, with his tail and his head he could be an arab :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I loovvvee the fourth pic, he looks like those hunter stallions you see advertised int he QH journal :lol:


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Love them


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Molly's tongue is very attractive in number #3, wouldn't you agree ;-)
Number 4 is Excel's signature pose. I have like 5 of him like that, he tucks his head to his chest crookedly, rounds up, and does a real animated trot.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

These are great!  I want more, lol.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys  I'm going overboard already....I took 400 and some, and about half turned out. I'm trying to limit myself to like 50 on this thread haha

Number 6....he's stretched about as far as he'll go, almost looks like he's laying in the snow hehe


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love Excel's face, it has such a gorgeous shape to it. Just the perfect amount of dish to look elegant  Ugh, Lulu's so fat....she doesn't even get grain and she looks like this!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Excel and Molly have gained a ton of weight, they look so much better....esp Excel, he was a skeleton when he first came here!

These are the last of 'em. Whadya think?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty horses in the snow always makes the best pictures.


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous horses, I love the really dark bay with the blaze. I'm a sucker for that coat!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh man those minis are sooooooooooooo precious! Especially playing with the big timers.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Frappe's got so much hair on him. He looks like a panda.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

you wanna see a bucking Tb lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol thanks guys, they're awesome. The minis are getting suchhh thick winter coats, to top it off, the other day I brought them in from the pasture and realized all 3 minis, Arthur, Molly, and Excel, all have burs in their mane. Ugh! I really can't get them out, it's so frustrating lol. We don't even have any bur plants near the pastures lol!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Very cute.....love the first rolling one its like theres a horse in there????


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww super cute!!! They look like they're having fun...I'm jealous! lol
I wanna play in the snow too!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome shots! There are some really excellent photographer-esque pictures in there. Lenox is still my favourite though  Gotta love the Perchies! Hopefully she'll get over her catching issues soon.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like they all had a fun filled romp in the snow!
The photos turned out stunning, love the bucking shots.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow they are great photos i looooooooooove molly she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

azarni said:


> Awesome shots! There are some really excellent photographer-esque pictures in there. Lenox is still my favourite though  Gotta love the Perchies! Hopefully she'll get over her catching issues soon.


 Thanks, I love photography and I'm still experimenting with my first "real" camera, before this one I just had a cheapie digital. Lenox is such a doll, and each time I work with her she gets better, but she's still very timid and shies away if I approach her too quickly.


----------

